# Week old lambs having trouble



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know that this is life threatening but I know that newborns can go downhill pretty quick.  

Yesterday evening, I noticed a week old ram lamb laying on his side with this pile of poo at his rear







He was pushing like a ewe having contractions and was pumping the poo out with each push.  When I put my hand on him, he didn't move to get up (these are not tame at all). When I nudged him around a bit he got up and continued to push some poo out and walked with his tail up like he had to go.  I checked him twice last night and he was up and nursing with a wiggly tail both times.  I decided to see if he wouldn't just right himself overnight but he's still acting lethargic and now his sister seems to be getting a little sluggish as well.  His temperature this morning is 103.2. 

His stomach is not bloated out but he does look a little thicker than usual.  Is it possible that moms milk is too rich or that they are getting too much of it? The only thing different that I am doing is I increased alfalfa and pellets by a bit last week because some if the mothers were looking a little light.  His moms poo is right and looks fine.  I did see him poo a small bit this morning and it looked a bit more pelleted than the above picture.  He and his sister are mostly laying around now... I have seen both of them nurse this morning.... 

Any thoughts or advice are much appreciated.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 12, 2013)

There's a possibility the milk was too rich. At this point I would just keep an eye on him.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any update?  Really hoping they will be okay!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Bon. He seems to be improving.  I've got them and mom penned and I'll continue to monitor the lambs. I emailed pipestone but he really wasn't sure and recommended a cc of LA200 sub-q.  Since they're not running a temp and appear to be improving, I'm going to hold off on that.  The ram was trying to mount his sister  so I'm taking that as a good sign


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad they are doing better...and yeah...him trying to mount his sister...I'd say he's feeling better


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Was the dam vaccinated for C&D?


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

She was, SheepGirl. They seem to be back to normal tonight so it may have been the increase in feed and alfalfa to the ewes. it may have affected the ewes milk enough to get them off kilter i guess. whatever it was.... Something had their digestive tract upset.  Everyone is getting turned back out tomorrow.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad to hear they are feeling better.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Bridge, me too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

glad they are doing ok. 

I was going to increase alfalfa to my ND doe and up her feed but after reading this maybe I won't. You may have just saved me from the same thing. Hate to see when things are not going well, but glad when others share....I always learn something from it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad they are doing better!!!  And Southern...I agree...I learn so much on here from other's experiences!!


----------

